

Murdoch: Google is mortal and together we can kill it - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/17/murdoch_google_analysis/

======
jmount
Ah, but don't strike the King unless you can kill the King. Google has the
tragedy of the commons going for it- each news organization would be better
off if all the others blocked Google and they theirselves defected and got the
Google traffic.

